# Necrotizing soft tissue but not 11004?  Thoughts, please!



## rlohearn (Oct 12, 2011)

Complicate wound care op note here, and I'm sure hoping some of you coding experts out there will put your two cents in:

We have an extensive (374 sq cm) debridement of necrotizing soft tissue infection of the _buttock_, and the note specifically states no perineal involvement, so I'm thinking the 11004-06 series of codes is out.  The depth of involvement was such that subQ, muscle, fascia, and bits of coccyx were also removed, but because it was not a pressure ulcer, those 159xx codes are also out of play as well, I believe.  

This seems rather more significant than 11044 (w/multiple units of 11047), and also includes that necrotizing component, but on the other hand, this code grouping seems to fit best. 

What does the coding community say?


----------



## syllingk (Oct 13, 2011)

If you go to the removal of devitalized/infected tissue it says for deeper tissue to see 11042-11047) so it looks like 11044 with multiple 11047 is what you are wanting


----------

